# Show production



## leoknite (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi I can't find a lot on show production schools, I wanted to ask here for some information.

As much as finishing my four year education sounds fun, I'm getting to that point. A little about me, I am pursuing theatre arts as a major since I was 19 and rather then accelerate through college I have taken a long tedious route. I decided to balance my education with my experience, scrapping to get any job, any where, at any at time, with or without pay. (Do what you got to do right?) I'm now 24 with a strong resume and looking for that next move, technical school vs 4 year education, I'm leaning on a technical school. I have my General Education completed at a CC so I can transition any direction.

There is too much controversy surrounding fullsails for me to feel comfortable going there. Other then that school, I have only found metalworks institute, and I can't find much about them anywhere. If money was not the concern, what would you suggest for a school?


----------



## kendal69 (Jun 13, 2010)

The school of hard Knocks is the best school out there.

If you really want it and have a great attitude anyone would show you the ropes. There are theatre groups, special event firms, play houses, prop hoses, etc. All have a need for good people. 

Special event firm have a little of everything, production, prop building, lighting, rigging, electrical, etc.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 14, 2010)

First of all this is coming from someone who teaches in a community college so I do value education very highly. 

However, if you've already been working for 5 or 6 years, have a good resume, and have some good contacts in town. You may find you don't need further training... or at least that further training won't help you find more work than you are already getting. 

It depends a lot on what your goals are but: Do you REALLY KNOW what you are doing? Do you honestly feel that you do or don't need for further training? Or do you just need your big break? There comes a point in this industry where school of hard knocks can be just as valuable as "fancy book learnin". 

Do you find it easy to get work now? 

Do people you worked with in the past call you out of the blue to work?

Do you have a good relationship with a T.D. or two around town who recommend you highly and call you in to work when they can or tell their friends, "hey call this guy"? 

Are you satisfied with the direction you are going or do you want to work into another aspect of theater you aren't trained in? 

Respond and we'll chat.


----------



## Footer (Jun 14, 2010)

You will hit a point where a degree is required to move up the ladder in the theatre world. In the production world your resume is it. I struggle with this constantly. To get the job I want I'm going to have to go get another piece of paper. Yes, I can get work now but I don't want to keep doing what I am doing now forever. Before you decide not to back to school, first evaluate if you are happy with the gigs you are currently getting and the money that you are currently making. 

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 14, 2010)

And by the way I completely agree with Footer. There is a delicate balance involved here. You don't want to get education you can't afford and be in debt forever. You also don't want to get stuck in a job you hate 10 years from now and have a hard time getting out of it.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 15, 2010)

The only places that I have run into where not having at least a Bachelor's degree in theater has been a hinderance is in educational theater (colleges mostly). I did find one or two reperatory theaters who also required an advanced degree to get a job, but I doubt that either of those instances would have accepted a degree from a trade school (Full Sail, Art Institute, etc).

If you have the general education and experience that you need to get jobs now, then you are mostly set. You may be able to increase your job potential by taking industry specific training such as rigging, or go back to that CC and get a certificate in a useful field to theater like drafting. That way, if times get difficult and you are having difficulty getting a job in theater, you have the applicable skills to get other employment. 

However, speaking from experience here, you don't want to put yourself in debt while getting your education. Starting pay isn't always great and the interest adds up quick.


----------



## leoknite (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a background in stage management and stage directing. I have been working in a production or two or three somewhere almost every month since I was 19. 

The school of hard knocks, is the school I have been a part of for a very long time. I have worked in various theaters around town, I feel like I've accomplished a lot at my age. Schools teach you the basic theories and concepts, but I honestly feel I passed Bachelor students a while ago. The reality is, shows are chaos, and I have weathered a lot of storms for 24.

My technical skills are sufficient, I can troubleshoot, install, and run equipment fairly well. I am not a carpenter or a visual artist or a clothing person(I can't draw to save my life). Considering I have run into equity stage managers that have no clue how to operate a lighting board, I think I am pretty adept because of the experiences I have had to go through. I am not perfect and I know I am not but I am always willing to learn.

I don't know where to go from here. I would love an internship or a job with a solid co but I am in San Diego and there isn't much here. I am willing to go anywhere at any time to get to the next step. If I could have a place to rest my head and food and water I would work for anybody that could show me the ropes. Heck the sleep thing could be worked out, I wouldn't mind sleeping on a park bench or in my car.

I'm not worried to much about the debt issue because my family can help me out. I need an idea of where I could go next and how to go there.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 27, 2010)

Production wise, what do you prefer? I assume that you have already approached the Old Globe Theater, San Diego Civic Theatre, Starlight Musical Theatre, or the many other theater companies in San Diego (look for them in the phone book)?


----------

